# KLL - Kalium Lakes



## System (29 November 2016)

Kalium Lakes Limited is an exploration and development company focused on developing the Beyondie Potash Project in Western Australia. The Beyondie Potash Project is comprised of 15 granted exploration licences and a miscellaneous licence which cover an area of approximately 2,400km ². 

It is anticipated that KLL will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://www.kaliumlakes.com.au


----------



## Parse (30 December 2019)

Wow! Lots of chatter in here about Kalium Lakes.....  not!

Beyondie Sulphate of Potash Project - Construction activity is tracking on time and within budget, with the Project already 23 per cent complete and commissioning scheduled to commence at the end of the 2020 year.

Their pretty investor presentation here.

They are going places and I believe the share price will go along with them. I see this as a possible good opportunity.


----------



## greggles (31 December 2019)

Parse said:


> They are going places and I believe the share price will go along with them. I see this as a possible good opportunity.




 I agree. Even though Australia consumes about 40,000 tonnes of SOP a year, KLL will be the only company in Australia producing it once it completes its Beyondie Potash Project in Western Australia early next year.

They have completed a Bankable Feasibility Study which confirms the project is technically and financially robust.

KLL will be the dark horse to watch in 2020.


----------



## barney (31 December 2019)

Parse said:


> They are going places and I believe the share price will go along with them. I see this as a possible good opportunity.





greggles said:


> They have completed a Bankable Feasibility Study which confirms the project is technically and financially robust. KLL will be the dark horse to watch in 2020.




Never looked at KLL till you chaps mentioned them above

Quick read through one of their presentations and I see what you both mean.  The Project looks huge and management look like "doers".  

They have calculated NPV of $606 million with an average EBITDA of A$126 Mpa …… and a 30-50 year mine life.  There is a lot of room for profits to add up in those numbers

Greenstone Resources in recently for a 20% stake at 44 cps …. Chart looks ready to rise as well


----------



## The Triangle (24 May 2020)

An announced raising at 15 cents to secure $60 million in funding to complete the project.  That is a massive dilution to the current suspended price of 49 cents.  These projects always blow out in costs.  I can nearly always invest _against _a small company financing a new mine project.    KLL should now be in a good position (although I would hate to be a shareholder right now).   Doubt it will fall to 15 cents on relisting as the other potash to be miners are all seeing a SP bump and none appear further along the KLL.


----------



## Miner (20 June 2020)

System said:


> Kalium Lakes Limited is an exploration and development company focused on developing the Beyondie Potash Project in Western Australia. The Beyondie Potash Project is comprised of 15 granted exploration licences and a miscellaneous licence which cover an area of approximately 2,400km ².
> 
> It is anticipated that KLL will list on the ASX during December 2016.
> 
> http://www.kaliumlakes.com.au



in 2016 KLL talked about Beyondie Project. This is 2020 - they are still no where to be a viable option for this project.


----------



## Miner (20 June 2020)

The Triangle said:


> An announced raising at 15 cents to secure $60 million in funding to complete the project.  That is a massive dilution to the current suspended price of 49 cents.  These projects always blow out in costs.  I can nearly always invest _against _a small company financing a new mine project.    KLL should now be in a good position (although I would hate to be a shareholder right now).   Doubt it will fall to 15 cents on relisting as the other potash to be miners are all seeing an SP bump and none appear further along the KLL.




After an SP at 15 cents now the share price has gone to 13.5 cents. Probably just a beginning of a south move. They could not recover from the big fall as soon the CR was announced. DNH


----------



## Miner (20 June 2020)

barney said:


> Never looked at KLL till you chaps mentioned them above
> 
> Quick read through one of their presentations and I see what you both mean.  The Project looks huge and management look like "doers".
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for those who trusted and invested at 48 cents just before the trading alt to land at a price of 13.5 cents. Should not there be harsh sentencing for such a financial loss to share holders ?


----------



## Miner (20 June 2020)

greggles said:


> I agree. Even though Australia consumes about 40,000 tonnes of SOP a year, KLL will be the only company in Australia producing it once it completes its Beyondie Potash Project in Western Australia early next year.
> 
> They have completed a Bankable Feasibility Study which confirms the project is technically and financially robust.
> 
> KLL will be the dark horse to watch in 2020.



Looks like the dark horse now has become a white elephant (An only metaphor for fun and no racial slur - so please no one should react on the wording but should understand the meaning ). 
BTW, has someone from us,  read the BFS and who did that and what science was behind it ??


----------



## The Triangle (21 June 2020)

Miner said:


> Looks like the dark horse now has become a white elephant (An only metaphor for fun and no racial slur - so please no one should react on the wording but should understand the meaning ).
> BTW, has someone from us,  read the BFS and who did that and what science was behind it ??



I briefly looked though their BFS and a few other WA fertilizer upstarts.   The science seems pretty straight forward - collect water, evaporate water, collect salts, concentrate salts in to high quality fertilizer, ship and sell fertilizer.   Anyone who lives in WA knows collecting and evaporating water is pretty easy.  Collecting the evaporated salts is pretty easy.   Concentrating and separating the different salts requires processing equipment that I think is relatively standard or common overseas from a chemical process.  No one seems to have built it yet in Australia which is where some issues have crept in (KLL said something like 'complexity of bringing German design to outback' or similar).  If they have had building difficulties - then presumably there will be commissioning difficulties.

Without other Australian examples is nearly impossible to estimate the accuracy of their capital costs and operating costs.  One would think the transport costs would be massive as trucking that stuff to port wont be cheap.  There are so many others doing this, agrimin, SO4, APC, RWD, DNK, but KLL I think is the furthest advanced.  

I pulled an order at 13 cents earlier in the week.  I was wrong earlier thinking this would not fall below 15 cents, but it did.  Obviously some nervous holders, and rightfully so - potash supply has been taken off market lately as prices have not been great, and most of these aspiring producers did all their fancy presentations and feasibility numbers when the outlook was better.  Probably some good opportunities in this sector, but need to see more positive results and updates #'s,  rather than marketing and self promotion.


----------



## Miner (21 June 2020)

The Triangle said:


> I briefly looked though their BFS and a few other WA fertilizer upstarts.   The science seems pretty straight forward - collect water, evaporate water, collect salts, concentrate salts in to high quality fertilizer, ship and sell fertilizer.   Anyone who lives in WA knows collecting and evaporating water is pretty easy.  Collecting the evaporated salts is pretty easy.   Concentrating and separating the different salts requires processing equipment that I think is relatively standard or common overseas from a chemical process.  No one seems to have built it yet in Australia which is where some issues have crept in (KLL said something like 'complexity of bringing German design to outback' or similar).  If they have had building difficulties - then presumably there will be commissioning difficulties.
> 
> Without other Australian examples is nearly impossible to estimate the accuracy of their capital costs and operating costs.  One would think the transport costs would be massive as trucking that stuff to port wont be cheap.  There are so many others doing this, agrimin, SO4, APC, RWD, DNK, but KLL I think is the furthest advanced.
> 
> I pulled an order at 13 cents earlier in the week.  I was wrong earlier thinking this would not fall below 15 cents, but it did.  Obviously some nervous holders, and rightfully so - potash supply has been taken off market lately as prices have not been great, and most of these aspiring producers did all their fancy presentations and feasibility numbers when the outlook was better.  Probably some good opportunities in this sector, but need to see more positive results and updates #'s,  rather than marketing and self promotion.



Thanks for sharing.
Yes, I do agree with your share.
My concern is from the enormous time they took to transfer from BFS to DFS  and CR. It was a loss opportunity.
Secondly I unfortunately saw some of the tech people very closely in the past. Unless the team has changed since then the DFS and execution phase could be everlasting. 
I am now following KLL and DNK
I felt DNK potash project has better value. But as you said potash is not a darling any more.


----------



## Miner (22 June 2020)

some interesting news /articles on potash and its future in 2020 from Net.
https://investingnews.com/daily/res...re-investing/potash-investing/potash-outlook/

“The true demand for potash is in the soil,” he said. “If corn and soy prices stay reasonable, then we expect a good year in 2020, following a tough 2019 (and late 2018). What are the numbers? No one knows, but we expect a return to the typical 2 to 3 percent per annum long-term growth rate.”
Is Potash a good investment?
*Potash* is a high margin product and there is no commercial substitute. Unlike other resource plays there is no cycle, demand is always going to be there and its rising year over year making *potash* an excellent play in what will be a long term agricultural commodities bull market.
some wishful publication showing most of potash stocks dived south excepting couple:
https://stockhead.com.au/resources/two-reasons-why-potash-stocks-will-bounce-back-in-2020/ (This was published in late 2019 when there was normalcy and NO CORONA


----------



## Xendragon (15 July 2020)

Just watched the webinar on this https://www.noosaminingvirtual.com.au/
Its an interesting project, tho the presentation was fairly average from the chairman.
What did they spend the extra $60 mil on as the plant still hasn't been built yet?
It must be EPC ? So risk is now off with an agreed price to commissioning?


----------



## Miner (28 July 2020)

Something going on with KLL - disclaimer - holder - bought at 13.7 cents but after the CR, it is going down again.
Some interesting things-
MD sacked just after he spent substantial stock, by a substantial stock holder - a threat or poor performance. Read the two threads.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgyn4bx2pp19.pdf - 13th July significant investment @15 cents by BH

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgyv9jg3v5nl.pdf - Stephen Dennis - the name sounds familiar - was he in Nifty Copper ??

$2 M investment by Brent Smoothy - real BS ?https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgyz7bypnj0x.pdf
Fantastic presentation - https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200715/pdf/44kjrfq7hcw5lh.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200727/pdf/44kvhgj7xh5rsj.pdf - BH became  history on 27th July . Did he stuff up or planned for take over acquiring slowly ?
MAY BE MY TIP FOR AUGUST WHEN TIPPING COMPETITION COMES


----------



## Miner (28 July 2020)

Something going on with KLL - disclaimer - holder - bought at 13.7 cents but after the CR, it is going down again.
Some interesting things-
MD sacked just after he spent substantial stock, by a substantial stock holder - a threat or poor performance. Read the two threads.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgyn4bx2pp19.pdf - 13th July significant investment @15 cents by BH 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgyv9jg3v5nl.pdf - Stephen Dennis - the name sounds familiar - was he in Nifty Copper ??

$2 M investment by Brent Smoothy - real BS ?https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgyz7bypnj0x.pdf
Fantastic presentation - https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200715/pdf/44kjrfq7hcw5lh.pdf


----------



## Xendragon (29 July 2020)

So this is where the 61 million went.

Kalium Lakes will advance the Beyondie sulphate of potash project (BSOPP) in Western Australia through to first production by raising fresh working capital.

All proceeds of the $61 million raising will be used to fund the construction of the project, with major shareholder Greenstone Resources already committed to purchasing approximately $12 million of Kalium Lakes shares.

Kalium Lakes identified an overrun of capital costs due to the complication of setting up operations for a brand-new industry in Australia.

This is mainly due to weather impacts, including two cyclones and design changes on the processing plant and the product storage and treatment infrastructure.

Kalium, therefore, underestimated the complexity of taking a German-based design and building it in harsh Western Australian desert conditions.

“Commencing a new Australian industry and being a first mover in sulphate of potash (SOP) has presented some development challenges,” Kalium Lakes managing director Brett Hazelden said.

“Despite the capital cost overrun, the project still remains a financially attractive, long life, low operating cost and high margin business once it commences steady state operations.

“Importantly, our revised capital budget has been verified by independent engineering specialists who have reviewed the project and we are confident that the offer will fund us through to completion of construction of the BSOPP and through to first production.”

The Beyondie project is now 40 per cent complete, with Kalium Lakes having completed approximately $100 million worth of works.

This includes the installation of all brine production bores and freshwater bores, 23,000 tonnes of SOP being pumped into evaporation ponds, placement of high-density polyethylene (HDPE) pipelines and completion of 10-mile trenches and two pump stations.

Works relating to non-process infrastructure is also nearing completion, with the gas pipeline awaiting installation.

Kalium Lakes expects to deliver first production at Beyondie in the third quarter of next year. Its ore reserve life is estimated at 30-plus years.


----------



## Xendragon (29 July 2020)

Brett Hazelden From LinkedIn

Brett has over 20 years of experience serving the Australasian resources industry. His experience includes being a company director, CEO, project manager in the iron ore, gold, copper, zinc, lead, tungsten, potash and diamond sectors. He has also been responsible for environmental permitting and approvals, heritage, external relations, and tenure management. Brett has also been involved in numerous mergers, acquisitions and due diligence reviews.

*Experience*






*Managing Director*
*Kalium Lakes Limited*


Feb 2015 – Jul 2020 5 years 6 months

Perth, Australia

The Company is an exploration and development company focused on developing the Beyondie Potash Project in Western Australia in respect to which it is aiming to produce SOP for sale domestically and internationally.







*Director / Consultant*
*Inceptioneer*
Nov 2014 – Jun 20194 years 8 months

Perth, Australia

Boutique consultancy providing resource sector consulting services in the areas of feasibility study management, project implementation, government and stakeholder relations, approvals, process engineering, metallurgical support, capital and operating cost estimating, financial evaluation and due diligence reviews.







*General Manager Project Development*
*Iron Ore Holdings (Taken over by BC Iron)*
Jan 2012 – Oct 20142 years 10 months

Buckland Independent Mine, Road & Port Project (Iron Ore), DFS & PFS.
Maitland River (Magnetite) Concept Study.
Iron Valley (Iron Ore) FS & Implementation Committee.
Mardie Salt (Salt) Concept Study.







*Project Director*
*FerrAus (Taken over by Atlas Iron)*
Mar 2010 – Dec 20111 year 10 months

FerrAus Pilbara Project (Iron Ore) DFS & PFS, Mine, Plant & Infrastructure, Rail Spur and Port Facility.







*Project/Study Manager*
*Newcrest Mining*
Nov 2007 – Mar 20102 years 5 months

Project & Study Manager - Gosowong Expansion Project & Study (Au/Ag), EPCM/FS, Indonesia
Study Manager - O’Callaghans Polymetallic (W/Cu/Pb/Zn), PFS, Western Australia







*Study Manager & Project Engineer*
*Fluor*
Aug 2004 – Oct 20073 years 3 months

Study Manager - Gosowong Expansion Study (Au/Ag), PFS, Indonesia
Business Services Manager - Oxiana Prominent Hill (Cu/Au), EPCM, South Australia
Project Engineer – Boddington Gold Mine (Au,Cu), FS, Western Australia
Project Engineer - Hope Downs – (Iron Ore) Refresh FS, Western Australia
Fluor Global Sales Co-ordinator







*Engineering Manager & Senior Process Engineer*
*Simon Engineering*
Aug 2003 – Aug 20041 year 1 month

South Middleback Ranges (Iron Ore), EPC – South Australia







*Senior Metallugist*
*Rio Tinto*
Jan 2000 – Jul 20033 years 7 months

Argyle Diamonds

Argyle Diamonds





*Metallurgist*
*Sons of Gwalia*
Jan 1997 – Jan 20003 years 1 month

Gold

*Education*

Australian Institute of Company Directors




*Australian Institute of Company Directors*
*Company Directors Course*
2012 – Present


Edith Cowan University




*Edith Cowan University*
*Master of Business Administration (M.B.A.)*



Murdoch University




*Murdoch University*
*Bachelor of Science (B.Sc.)Metallurgy and Chemistry*



Murdoch University




*Murdoch University*
*Post Graduate CertificateEnergy Studies*


----------



## NoFOMO (29 July 2020)

Technically looks like a 50% retracement. No market makers involved probably but very standard if you watch Fibs which are self predictive/fulfilling


----------



## Xendragon (5 August 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=02263116


----------



## Xendragon (21 October 2020)

This is finally going in the right direction. Quarterly out today and at 63% completion as of 30th Sep.
Looking for more green days to come.
Are you on this @Miner ?


----------



## Miner (21 October 2020)

Xendragon said:


> This is finally going in the right direction. Quarterly out today and at 63% completion as of 30th Sep.
> Looking for more green days to come.
> Are you on this @Miner ?



Yes. Thanks mate


----------



## Stockbailx (8 June 2021)

strong breakout KLL takes off from double bottoms,


----------



## Stockbailx (15 June 2021)

Interesting prospect, should go a long way under trading circumstances.
 Kalium Lakes is developing a sub-surface brine deposit to produce Sulphate of Potash (SOP) product via an evaporation and processing operation.
 Potash comes in a variety of forms including the premium Sulphate of Potash (SOP). SOP contains potassium, one of three essential nutrients for plant growth.
See a lot of future in this...How many other company's produce this?..Interesting market, for distribution.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2021)

KLL's Beyondie Project is well-developed, 90 per cent complete and on track to start production in September 2021. Its power source is fully commissioned, as are the recycle ponds. With the SOP purification plant and evaporation ponds nearly completed, the company is on track to achieve its target production rate of 90,000 tonnes per annum. Further studies as to whether this could be expanded to 120K are expected to be completed next month.

_However, the company has been thrown a late curveball with Toll Mining Services informing KLL that it is not able to provide backloading services due to unavailability of trucks. The company is in discussions with other parties and will seek to resolve this before SOP production starts._


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> not able to provide backloading services due to unavailability of trucks.



Starting to be a common problem across the board.
Grain handlers reporting same issues.
Ships that used to be loaded in around 7-10 days, are now taking 15 to 30 days due to truck/staff shortages delivering grain to ports.. Demurrage fees mount up.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> KLL's Beyondie Project is well-developed, 90 per cent complete and on track to start production in September 2021. Its power source is fully commissioned, as are the recycle ponds. With the SOP purification plant and evaporation ponds nearly completed, the company is on track to achieve its target production rate of 90,000 tonnes per annum. Further studies as to whether this could be expanded to 120K are expected to be completed next month.
> 
> _However, the company has been thrown a late curveball with Toll Mining Services informing KLL that it is not able to provide backloading services due to unavailability of trucks. The company is in discussions with other parties and will seek to resolve this before SOP production starts._



It will be interesting to see if their production ramp up, is better than SO4's, which fell in a hole at 90% complete. I'm not sure whether it is a management issue, or the process is more difficult, than it sounds.


----------



## wabullfrog (9 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Starting to be a common problem across the board.
> Grain handlers reporting same issues.
> Ships that used to be loaded in around 7-10 days, are now taking 15 to 30 days due to truck/staff shortages delivering grain to ports.. Demurrage fees mount up.




Not just trucks, rail also having trouble keeping staff. Rain washing out rail lines & closing roads isn't helping with accumulation either.


----------



## Miner (9 August 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> Not just trucks, rail also having trouble keeping staff. Rain washing out rail lines & closing roads isn't helping with accumulation either.



showing the shares of TOLL TCL and similar to flourish


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> It will be interesting to see if their production ramp up, is better than SO4's, which fell in a hole at 90% complete. I'm not sure whether it is a management issue, or the process is more difficult, than it sounds.



so far so good


A$50 MILLION CAPITAL RAISING TO FUND EXPANSION AT BEYONDIE FOLLOWING SUCCESSFUL ACHIEVEMENT OF FIRST PRODUCTION 

• Two tranche placement to raise A$50M at an offer price of* A$0.18 per share * 
• First tranche of the Offer to be completed .. to raise approximately A$37.8 million, with the second tranche of the Offer to raise approximately A$12.2 million, subject to shareholder approval at the AGM to be held late November 2021  
• Issue price of A$0.18 per share, representing a discount of 18.2% to the last closing price and 21.3% to the 5 day trading VWAP  
• *Share Purchase Plan* offer to all eligible shareholders to raise up to A$10 million at the same offer price as the Offer 
• Kalium Lakes largest shareholder, Greenstone Resources, has committed to subscribe for up to A$11.3 million to retain a holding of 19.8% post the Offer and SPP 
• Proceeds from the Offer will be used to fund the expansion to 120ktpa and provide working capital during ramp-up


----------



## Miner (13 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> so far so good
> 
> 
> A$50 MILLION CAPITAL RAISING TO FUND EXPANSION AT BEYONDIE FOLLOWING SUCCESSFUL ACHIEVEMENT OF FIRST PRODUCTION
> ...



Read the details and hope market utilises the golden opp.
Bhp and others are moving to potash now.
18 cents great .
What is the view from team?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Read the details and hope market utilises the golden opp.
> Bhp and others are moving to potash now.



The Jensen project is for *Muriate of Potash* (... _a potassium-rich salt used mainly as fertiliser to improve the quality and yield of agricultural production. MOP can be used directly as a fertiliser, combined with other important nutrients or converted into other forms of potash. Potash fertilisers are a critical source of the potassium that crops need to grow. MOP and derivative chemicals are also used in a wide variety of applications, including glass manufacture, oil & gas drilling, aluminium recycling, water softening, fireworks and many more._...) from BHP website

Most of the Australian saline lakes projects are for *Sulphate of Potash*.  _SoP provides both potassium and sulphur in soluble forms. · SOP contains no chloride and hence has a much lower salt index than MoP. ... *but is more expensive.* Though  SoP is the small end of the potash industry, it is also the premium end with farmers typically paying 50 per cent to 100 per cent more for SoP,  which is ideal for fertilising crops such as berries, nuts and citrus._


----------



## sptrawler (24 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> It will be interesting to see if their production ramp up, is better than SO4's, which fell in a hole at 90% complete. I'm not sure whether it is a management issue, or the process is more difficult, than it sounds.



It looks to me as though this potash gig, is a good space to do your dough in.


----------



## sptrawler (28 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> so far so good
> 
> 
> A$50 MILLION CAPITAL RAISING TO FUND EXPANSION AT BEYONDIE FOLLOWING SUCCESSFUL ACHIEVEMENT OF FIRST PRODUCTION
> ...



Any news @Dona Ferentes ? Their share price looks as though it has fallen since it started production.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Any news ? Their share price looks as though it has fallen since it started production



I've tried to stay informed on the sector but the reality seems to be;

 1. the band of juniors developing sulphate of potash projects in WA is for a 7mtpa market compared with the 70mtpa muriate MOP industry 
2. SoP is the most expensive of any fertiliser.
3. and that's about it.

Hold a few TMG but otherwise not paying attention


----------



## sptrawler (28 December 2021)

It just seems str ange that they all seem to fall at the final hurdle.
KLL seem to have been a carbon copy of SO4, maybe the process isnt suitable for the recovered feed stock?


----------



## sptrawler (31 January 2022)

Well KLL seem to be heading the way of SO4, I bought SO4, note to self "stay away from potash hype" waited on KLL thankfully.
Hopefully everything goes well, my thoughts go with them.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02481359-6A1074932?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## The Triangle (25 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well KLL seem to be heading the way of SO4, I bought SO4, note to self "stay away from potash hype" waited on KLL thankfully.
> Hopefully everything goes well, my thoughts go with them.
> 
> 
> ...



Hype.  Lot's of hype in WA.  Should probably be a royal commission into the behaviour of brokers.  But that's another topic for another day. 

Trading halt pending commissioning strategy update....  I can't see how this will be a good announcement....

With a big capital raising completed only a few months ago at 18 cents and $50 million in cash I thought KLL would have been fine to keep things ticking along until July/August.    But with probably $160 million in debt, the sudden drop in the SP to 10-12 cents, and the crash of SO4 - It wouldn't surprise me if KLL doesn't trade again but hopefully they wiggle out of any issues.


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2022)

@The Triangle it all is starting to look like a scam, get the punters to build it, go into administration and then it gets on sold for nothing.
Rinse, wash, repeat.


----------



## sptrawler (14 March 2022)

The latest report from KLL. Sounds like another capital raising required in Q3.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02493963-6A1079570?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> @The Triangle it all is starting to look like a scam, get the punters to build it, go into administration and then it gets on sold for nothing.
> Rinse, wash, repeat.



yep, and they don't even seem to be able to leverage the "Ukraine fertiliser shortage" story!!

of the 5 left on my watchlist, in the last 12 months:
KLL down 68%
APC down 57%
TMG down 53%
AMN down 33%
RWD down 24%


----------



## Telamelo (14 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> yep, and they don't even seem to be able to leverage the "Ukraine fertiliser shortage" story!!
> 
> of the 5 left on my watchlist, in the last 12 months:
> KLL down 68%
> ...



add SO4 to above list as it became insolvent/suspended after promising so much


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2022)

Kalium has been in a Trading Halt for a week; seems it will go out there offering shares at* $0.04 each* for $22 million total


----------



## SyBoo (16 August 2022)

I looked at KLL a little bit (and I do mean a little bit). I read somewhere in their literature that they where going to do reverse flotation. Which concerned me a bit as it is something that SO4 had a problem with.

I've done a bonkers amount of flotation test-work (+15 years) and although I have not done any Salt floats, the little I know about salt flotation is that the K-salts(cons) can be just as easily floated as the Na-salts(waste). Which leads me to ask myself the question “Why choose reverse flotation.”

Anyway there choice of reverse flotation is one of the concerns that I have about KLL. Although, I do like the look of the flot rigs they have purchased.

I do not hold ( and I probably won't).

[Insert DYOR disclaimer here]  The above is just a few of my farty thoughts.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2022)

*Seems to have been ongoing hiccups*

_Unseasonable rain through May/June 2022 impacted pond operations causing delays to salt precipitation_ 
_Keeping trenches desilted, managing gypsum and rapid replacement of bore pumps when failures occur are key aspects of successful brine supply_ 
_Brine supply in summer 2022/23 planned to increase through additional bores added and Sunshine transfer upgrades (2nd pipeline, transfer pumps increased from 2 to _4)   
*Cost increases* over prior year estimate due to:

_Increased costs due to inflationary pressures and supply chain bottlenecks, including labour, energy (diesel & gas), freight & shipping, insurance _ 
_Increased site workforce headcount to bolster operational resources and capability _ 
_Ponds operations harvesting and haulage activities - expect higher equipment usage requirements including for improved grade control _ 
_Sustaining capital cost increases for brine supply infrastructure to sustain brine flows and grade_ 
 Scheduling first commercial sales in July 2022 (then a plant shutdown in August)


----------



## SyBoo (16 August 2022)

Although, at 4¢ I'd have a punt.


----------



## sptrawler (16 August 2022)

SyBoo said:


> Although, at 4¢ I'd have a punt.



Yes if they get SO4's equipment that is sitting there rotting, they could double their size overnight.
I would rather go to the casino and put the money on red or black, at least there is a 50% chance of a win, am I bitter regarding potash?
You bet I am.

Commissioning 95% done= check
Ready to rock and roll=check
It don't work=check
Lost your money=check.😱

As they say, do your own research, I didn't. 🤪


----------

